# New equipment trailer - what brand ??



## Heavy Calf (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm about to get a 30' gooseneck deck over with 10k axels.

Anybody ever bought a trailer from E-W Trailers out of OK?

How are they compared to a BigTex brand?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I haven't had any experience with EW, but I do with Big Tex.

My Big Tex hasn't given me any trouble outside a dead battery caused by operator error.

I have overloaded it several times-no trouble at all.

Im sure theres better trailers out there. I went with Big Tex because it was the best for my budget.


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

All trailers are basically the same. Its the convince that u pay for. Any trailer with sealed electric harness and led lights will suit u good. We are running a corn pro now but next one will be a load max. All the trailers we own are all built the same jist different stickers and wiring on them.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Ask what brand of axles it has. Dexter or better yet Rockwell is the way to go. Alko is not so good


----------



## Agrozenit Farm Equipment (Feb 13, 2015)

if you prefer european style farm trailer we advise you to check our website

www.agrozenit.com


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Agrozenit Farm Equipment said:


> if you prefer european style farm trailer we advise you to check our website
> www.agrozenit.com


The op asked about a gooseneck trailer, not a European style farm trailer......if he did prefer it, where would he go to buy it? Pictures paint a thousand words but they don't make/deliver hay.....your products look like decent products, but if we can't buy them......what use is there?


----------



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

I like my PJ brand and it appear they have a lot more options that when I bought 4 years ago. Everything is holding up very well. The good thing about PJ is that have great costumer service in figuring out what you need or want.


----------



## DLCC2 (Jul 12, 2016)

I'm in the same boat as JD. I've got a BigTex and have used for everything. Mine is a 22GN 25+5 I have the pop up center on mine so i can have a whole 30' deck for hauling hay or when i I used to haul a little freight with it. The only thing I would do different is hydraulic over electric brakes and mega wide ramps instead of the pop up center but thats just my 2 cents. Truthfully any trailer made with quality material and craftsmanship that tracks good is the way to go.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Funny we should be talking trailers and my Big Tex has its first problem.
It has twin jacks. You simply turn the jack one way to raise trailer, turn Jack other way to lower it. 
Just the other day, the jacks began to malfunction. The gears began to bind and then skip.
I removed the lids off the jacks and discovered the gears teeth don't mesh together correctly anymore. 
The spring pushes the vertical gear away from the horizontal gear too far off the correct mesh point and causes it to "skip". 
I don't know how to correct it.
It started all at once, no previous problems or indications of malfunction. 
No parts broken or missing. Nothing looks worn or improperly lubricated.
Only thing I can come up with is a spacer belongs on the backside of the vertical gear


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

JD3430 said:


> Funny we should be talking trailers and my Big Tex has its first problem.
> It has twin jacks. You simply turn the jack one way to raise trailer, turn Jack other way to lower it.
> Just the other day, the jacks began to malfunction. The gears began to bind and then skip.
> I removed the lids off the jacks and discovered the gears teeth don't mesh together correctly anymore.
> ...


Is the problem happening on both sides or just one? Is the spring loose or does it still have some force against the gear?

If it is only on one of the two jacks, then it might be that the other jack is carrying the full load and the shaft of the "problem" jack has dropped down a little causing it to not mesh correctly. That's the only thing that I can think of right now other than your missing spacer idea.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Both jacks skip.
The issue is that the springs push too much, not inadequately against the gear.
To me it looks like there's supposed to be a spacer between vertical gear and the inside wall of the jack housing.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

You sure it's not a 2-speed jack system and you're in neutral


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

endrow said:


> You sure it's not a 2-speed jack system and you're in neutral


Not that Im aware of. How does one change speeds?


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Push the jack handle in or pull it out.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

When I push IN, it aligns the gears. If I leave it OUT, the gears skip, because the vertical gear moves away from the teeth of the larger horizontal gear.


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

Two speed systems have a "external" gear box that changes the speed of the shaft that goes to the jacks. At least the ones I have seen do. Another sign is that many two speed jacks don't have adjustable legs. I bet if you have two speed jacks you would know.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

They're single speed


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

Just guessing here, but have you inspected gears on both jacks? If the spring in your picture is forcing the gears apart, maybe the other jack will have a spring applying force to balance out the spring in your picture. Could be they work together to balance gear contacts in each jack (to avoid binding)?


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

That is a simple fix just go to your local equipment or machine shop get a couple of machine washer in the correct size in several different thickness take the jack apart and shim it. The mechanics at work have to do that all the time with the cheap POS trailers the company buys .


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

It just seems odd that that both jacks failed at the exact same time. Almost seems like if it needs shaming there should be a way to ship it right near the head of the sheriff that has the crank on it


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

endrow said:


> It just seems odd that that both jacks failed at the exact same time. Almost seems like if it needs shaming there should be a way to ship it right near the head of the sheriff that has the crank on it


Huh? You need a 7s + or whatever it is....something a touch larger.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> Huh? You need a 7s + or whatever it is....something a touch larger.


Maybe just turn auto-correct off. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

farmerbrown said:


> That is a simple fix just go to your local equipment or machine shop get a couple of machine washer in the correct size in several different thickness take the jack apart and shim it. The mechanics at work have to do that all the time with the cheap POS trailers the company buys .


Yes that's my solution too. 
Just to note, the jacks are made by a subcontractor, not Big Tex. This company makes a LOT of equipment jacks. 
I use my trailer a lot (1,500 4x5's/yr) plus hauling equipment. Probably an average of over 100 loads/yr.
In retrospect, I really wish I had ordered mine with electric/hydraulic jacks.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Me too....pulled a hernia cranking up my 40' with a full load on it.....two speed jack but I was purty sure I could psych myself up and get it on high speed......it got me


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> Me too....pulled a hernia cranking up my 40' with a full load on it.....two speed jack but I was purty sure I could psych myself up and get it on high speed......it got me


I ran 3) 36,000lb loads ( not 37,000 lb.) today and although it wasn't terrible to hook it up and unhook it, I began to understand the value of hydraulic jacks.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Local New Holland dealership has took on Rice trailers look very well built, excellent welds and finish.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

cornshucker said:


> Local New Holland dealership has took on Rice trailers look very well built, excellent welds and finish.


That's a nice looking trailer.....it may seem trivial but I like the way the pins to let down the legs on the jack are turned to the front......ever had a trailer and the damned things are turned to the inside? Wth, a lot of well known trailer manufactures do that.....the ramps could use work in the up position but it looks really well made, tourque tube as well.....


----------



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

Most of these can be retro-fitted with electrics. But Ill bet a shim failed and is at the bottom of the leg. If you are going to take it apart, put the electric kit on. You can still use the manual jack on some set ups too.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

YODA said:


> Most of these can be retro-fitted with electrics. But Ill bet a shim failed and is at the bottom of the leg. If you are going to take it apart, put the electric kit on. You can still use the manual jack on some set ups too.


I'm giving that serious consideration 
I would love to have that installed on my trailer.


----------

